# Thai Drills



## IFAJKD (Sep 12, 2001)

I would enjoy hearing about any unique Thai drills outside of the traditional that anyone is doing out there.


----------



## Cthulhu (Sep 13, 2001)

Does Inosanto's book "A Guide to Training With Martial Arts Equipment" have some drills on Thai equipment?  I have the book, but it's in the other room right now and I can't risk waking the baby up


----------



## IFAJKD (Sep 14, 2001)

I haven't read the book. I have many Thai drills however. I am just interested in what others are doing as there is tremendous creativity out there. Do you drill Thai or Panajakman/Panatuken?
Miller


----------



## Cthulhu (Sep 14, 2001)

No, I don't use Thai drills or equipment, but I'd like to.  The people I train with don't like low kicks, so I'm missing out on that.  Also not training my beloved elbows and knees as much as I'd like.

Cthulhu


----------



## IFAJKD (Sep 14, 2001)

Alright, I have to BITE....What are you training and why the dislike of low line kicking???? I know on the street I have enjoyed the few who have gone for the head. Head hunters are VERY vulnerable. 

Miller


----------



## Cthulhu (Sep 14, 2001)

Well, I'm not training with anyone in my style (we looooove lowline kicking )

I'm currently training informally with a TKD guy at my college, who teaches a credited course there.  For safety purposes, he discourages kicks to the groin and knees, which puts me at a severe disadvantage when we spar.  I have to conciously think about *not* kicking those targets, which screws my head up.  When shadow boxing I always throw low kicks in.  When I train with one of his advanced students, or with advance ranked members of our university's martial arts club, I'll at least fake lowline kicks.  However, their official sparring rules doesn't even allow fakes to those areas.

Luckily, the TKD guy is interested in training in my style, so I'll get to train my lowline kicks with him after he teaches the TKD course.

When I train with other Okinwawa-te stylists, we always go for the groin when sparring, albeit with mucho control.  I also have a tendency to go for the support leg of kickers.  Gotta be careful with that while sparring, since I don't want to cripple a sparring partner.  When I sparred my instructor, it wasn't a big deal, but I had to really hold back on the lower ranked students.  I hate holding back. Then again, I would *really* hate hurting a fellow student or training partner.

Cthulhu


----------



## n2shibumi (Oct 19, 2001)

Hi IFAJKD,
I can't believe this forum is so inactive. I assume you are familiar with Ajarn Chai's drills and the stuff listed on his website?
Also, have lots of other goodies. You may have heard of though. 

Here's one:
Each partner gets a stick. The feeder holds a leg pad or regular Thai pad in his left hand against his leg. You feed each other a basic 4 count type pattern to start with and work in the low round kick against the pad. Start with throwing the kick immediately after the #1 strike. Then work on other angles. It will develop timing, distance and body mechanics. This is basically a Krabi-Kabrong drill.
One of my favorite techniques and one that can be drilled with hand pad is follow your jab-cross with a right round kick almost simultaneous with the cross. It's a smoker....


----------



## IFAJKD (Oct 20, 2001)

A response...It isn't very busy here but I thought I would try to get it goinganks for the tips. I do many different types and I do enjoy Master Chais drilling...I have not however checked out his website.. Thanks again


----------



## thaiboxer (Feb 26, 2002)

- left jab, right cross, left hook, right rib roundkick
- left jab, right cross, skip through at 45 degrees and leg roundhouse (either one rear or front)
- half switch on front lead leg, left rib roundhouse, in one action use left arm to knock opponents guard down and throw right hand to face
- half switch, reverse left hook (good one after throwing above whilst sparring gets them everytime) can tag on right farewell knee (right round knee) to kidney
- front jamb kick, back switch, right rib roundhouse, backswitch, right thrusting knee
- front jamb kick and left jab thrown at same time, followed by right hook (i like this one)
- left jab, right cross, (have to step it up in between punch and elbow) left hook elbow, right hook elbow.
- double rib roundhouse (must ensure you land in stance after first kick)
- lead leg roundhouse (skipped through to outside of opponents jab, so at 45 degrees whilst striking inside of opponents lead leg thigh then you are loaded up for next punch) right cross, left hook, right farewell knee to kidney.
i could go on all day, done any simialr to these?


----------



## arnisador (Feb 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by IFAJKD _
> *Do you drill Thai or Panajakman/Panatuken?
> *



What is the latter?


----------



## arnisador (Feb 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by thaiboxer _
> *i could go on all day, done any simialr to these? *



I've only just begun doing a few in JKD--the very basics.

Do you compete?


----------



## thaiboxer (Feb 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by arnisador _
> *
> 
> I've only just begun doing a few in JKD--the very basics.
> ...



nah i dont fight in the ring yet, although i wouldnt mind having a go one day i suppose. ive only been doing MT for 5 and a half months, ive learnt a lot in a short time. i come from a boxing family, so i had a fair idea of how to go about things.
we have an excellent trainer, really ensures perfection, and that each individual gets every last bit of power out of a technique.  i was lucky i only come from a small city (80000-90000 people) to find such a place to train.
we spar full contact, and get a few bruises and sore legs at times due to leg kicking (in fact i couldnt walk properly for a week after one kick), but i like it and look forward to every lesson and improving my fighting skills and movement/range finding and experimenting with my defence/attack combos during sparring. its good also we have orthodox and southpaw and different sized people, even bigger than me (im 6'2" 209 lbs) so there is variety as well.


----------



## Turner (Apr 8, 2002)

I need some suggestions for heavy bag drills.

Right now I am using the following "beginners" routine:

Round 1: Left Jab, Left Jab, Right Cross - Moving left.
Active rest: Light front kicks
Round 2: Right Jab, Right Jab, Left Cross - Moving right.
Active rest: Light roundhouse kicks
Round 3: Left Jab, Right Cross, Right Hook - Moving Left.
Active rest: Light Side Kicks
Round 4: Right Jab, Left Cross, Left Hook - Moving right.
Active rest: Light side kicks 
(I hate side kicks, so I suck at them, so I work them harder.)
Round 5: Paradiddle 
(sorry, I'm a Kenpo guy so we use music analogies. A paradiddle is a continuous beat that sounds like you say it. Pare-A-did-dle or beat--beat--beat-beat or left--right--left-left, right--left--right-right...on and on. Mostly using any combinations of jabs, crosses, hooks, and uppercuts.
active rest: Squats

That provides 20 minutes of continuous work. Intermediate continues with:

Round 6: Left Jab, Right Cross, Left Roundhouse - Moving right.
Active Rest: Situps
Round 7: Right Jab, Left Cross, Right Roundhouse - Moving left.
Active Rest: Push-ups
Round 8: Left Jab, Left Roundhouse, Right Roundhouse, Right Hook. (This mostly is for working on moving in and out with a punch/kick combo)
Active Rest: Flutter kicks
Round 9: Right Jab, Right Roundhouse, Left Roundhouse, left Hook.
Active Rest: Squats
Round 10: Left Jab, Right Knee, Right Roundhouse, Right Roundhouse. Left Jab, Right knee, Left roundhouse, Left Roundhouse.

What do ya'll use to blast yourselves?


----------



## thaiboxer (Apr 8, 2002)

"





> _Originally posted by Turner _
> 
> *I need some suggestions for heavy bag drills.
> 
> What do ya'll use to blast yourselves? *


"

- multiple grappling thrusting knees for 3 minutes straight will do it for me. that is thai knees, slotting thrusting ones, practice this on bag or with person and warrior shield.
- 2 minutes continuous straight punches, going flat out last 30 seconds.
- 2 minutes of pyramid jabs. ie (starting with proper stance you would use most of the time) 5 jabs, 4 jabs, 3 jabs, 2 jabs, 1 jab and then reverse it back up and then swap stances, keep doing for 2 minutes flat out.
- 20-30 minutes non stop on heavy bag sounds good.
- 2.5 mile run, then do 3 minute drills on the pads, any ones for 5 x 3 minute rounds usually.


----------



## KumaSan (Apr 8, 2002)

I like to take the last 30 seconds of the round and clinch the bag and work thrust and curved knees.


----------



## KumaSan (Apr 9, 2002)

Ok, I just found a new drill (at least new to me). It was over on mma.tv, posted by Khun Kao, the moderator of the kickboxing forum over there. It's called the KO drill. I'll let him explain:


> *Finally, that KO Drill. This is courtesy of Lloyd Irvin, who taught me this drill in one of his BJJ classes. A boxer should stretch his arms out to his sides and spin for a predetermined amount of time. Start off a newbie at about 15 sec's, and work up to 20 sec's to eventually 30 sec's. The student should continue to spin the whole time period. When the coach calls "TIME!", the student should then stop and begin Shadowboxing. The idea is to fight through the dizziness. This is about as close as you can get to simulating a Knockout without getting your bell rung!*



I haven't tried it yet because I'm at work right now, but it sounds fun to me. If any of you get a chance, try it out and let me know. I might try to sneak off for a few minutes later and give it shot.


----------



## Turner (Apr 9, 2002)

Sounds fun, I'll give it a try tonight. I can't wait to see my students go flying and falling down after getting dizzy... Might make for some good entries into the horror story/humor forum.


----------



## KumaSan (Apr 9, 2002)

Exactly. If nothing else, it will be entertaining.


----------



## thaiboxer (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by KumaSan _
> 
> *I like to take the last 30 seconds of the round and clinch the bag and work thrust and curved knees. *



yep no thats a good one kumasan


----------



## YODA (Apr 20, 2002)

Hi all

We have a selection of Thai drills on our website - direct link to the page concerned is...

http://www.cea.pwp.blueyonder.co.uk/ceaweb/thaidrills.htm


----------



## thaiboxer (Jun 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by KumaSan _
> 
> *Ok, I just found a new drill (at least new to me). It was over on mma.tv, posted by Khun Kao, the moderator of the kickboxing forum over there. It's called the KO drill. I'll let him explain:
> 
> ...



hey kuma ill have to try this one, excellent


----------



## KumaSan (Jul 4, 2002)

Let me know how it goes. Sadly enough, I haven't tried it yet. Been busy, know what I mean???


----------

